# Kate Spade Gold-tone Hardware



## everydaybag

Need some feedback from TPFers who have owned Kate Spade bags.  I usually prefer silver hardware on my bags but Kate Spade has gold-tone hardware. Does its goldtone hardware tarnish or rust? If yes, how long does it take to do so with normal use?


----------



## pursegirl57

I have two Kate Spade bags.  The oldest one is only 3 years old, but so far the goldtone hardware looks good as new.


----------



## babybebe

I have two KS and the third one is coming.. I &#9825; both hardwares coz KS put them with the right bags..my golden hardware bag is 2 years old and still looks like new, I guess KS really put 14K gold coating on them..and by the way, I &#9825; my bag with golden hardware more


----------



## tiggycat

KS gold hardware is amazing - and yes it did say on the tag that it was coated with real gold. I've had mine for two years and it still looks brand new. My LV that is only a couple of months old is already tarnished! Generally I prefer silver hardware with black leather though, my Coach and LAMB bags have silver.


----------



## jade

I have a BCBG bag.  Meh, the gold tone totally rubbed off after about a year, year and a half on the zipper pulls.   I wish it was plated.


----------



## bwize

Good to know that KS gold hardware last longer.  I just bought quilted Mary Ann last Monday. But, not unsure about myself right now. I'm still debating if I exchange it for Elizabeth Gold Coast instead. I find Mary Ann bag a bit bigger though lots of room.


----------



## ms p

Personally i find kate spade's g/hw looks less yellow which i like a lot  i had a large ks bag i use as baby bag exclusively for 6months the hw is still in amazing condition when i sold it


----------



## SiamBranding

I have my Kate Spade Tarrytown Quinn and love it!! The gold tone hardware looks great i love it i think it suits the bag. ,well i only have it for a few months but great to hear that its hardware last long time!!


----------



## everydaybag

ms p said:


> Personally i find kate spade's g/hw looks less yellow which i like a lot



I like the shade of gold Kate Spade uses. I prefer silver hardware not so much because I dislike the look of gold but because gold hardware wears off easily. 

Sounds like their hardware can last at least 3 years. Do any TPFers who've had their Kate Spade bags for more than 3 years care to chime in?


----------



## everydaybag

tiggycat said:


> KS gold hardware is amazing - and yes it did say on the tag that it was coated with real gold. I've had mine for two years and it still looks brand new. My LV that is only a couple of months old is already tarnished! Generally I prefer silver hardware with black leather though, my Coach and LAMB bags have silver.



Yeah, I've heard about LV's brass issues. That's also why I've stayed away from Coach's brass hardware so far as according to their SA, they will tarnish if scratched. I don't resell my bags so it'll be too high maintenance for me.


----------



## redroze

I have the small Leslie and the gold hardware is light (not garish) and classy looking. It's stayed in tip top shape over the past 10 months...and the cream leather is easy to wipe as well!! I'm so in love with my bag and highly recommend Kate Spade's bags.


----------



## platinum_girly

I have had my KS for a while now (nearly a year i believe) and the hardware is as good as new. It isn't bright gold hardware either, under certain lights it is even hard to tell if it is gold or silver, but it is definately good quality.


----------



## carlachatham

I just bought a beautiful taupe w/ patent black trim/bow at Nordstrom!  It's new for fall.


----------



## never_wear_it_t

I have owned several KS and the gold always remains beautiful and untarnished.  Perfect shade of gold, too.


----------



## sleepykris

I also find the gold tone much less "gold" than others.  My friend who absolutely abhors gold tone metals on her bag, actually though the gold hardware was silver when she saw my bag.  When she realized it was gold, she said she could totally "do" the KS gold color since it's so light.


----------



## Morisa

I believe the KS gold hardware is 10k plated, so it's not going to look as "gold" as some of the other stuff out there.


----------



## BelleofBaubles

everydaybag said:


> I like the shade of gold Kate Spade uses. I prefer silver hardware not so much because I dislike the look of gold but because gold hardware wears off easily.
> 
> Sounds like their hardware can last at least 3 years. Do any TPFers who've had their Kate Spade bags for more than 3 years care to chime in?



I have two bags with gold hardware that have been in summer circulation for almost 4 1/2 years (and when I bought them they were past season so they're a tad older than that). They still look as they did when I bought them!


----------



## totally

This is what the gold tone hardware on my cedar street cami looked like less than 2 weeks after I bought it. :/ It has even more scratches on it now after a month of use.


----------



## reginaPhalange

totally said:


> This is what the gold tone hardware on my cedar street cami looked like less than 2 weeks after I bought it. :/ It has even more scratches on it now after a month of use.


I would go in with proof of purchase and see what your boutique can do. If it was purchased on their website contact customer service. Either way you will be in good hands!


----------



## Freetofly

My oldest KS bag is 4 years old. I go through phases of using it daily for a few months, then leave it for a few months, then regular use again. It's been rained on and been through all 4 seasons, and the hardwell still looks pretty good. There's a few scratches on it because I haven't been very careful with it, but it's not discouloured or tarnished. i'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## totally

reginaPhalange said:


> I would go in with proof of purchase and see what your boutique can do. If it was purchased on their website contact customer service. Either way you will be in good hands!



So I took it back to the boutique and they did an exchange for a brand new one. Except I carried it home and _literally not even 24h later_ there are scratches again on the gold hardware. Seems like this is just an issue with their gold hardware in general. I'll probably just suck it up because a small, cute crossbody is exactly what I was looking for, but the quality is insanely bad if it literally scratches as soon as I use it.


----------



## reginaPhalange

totally said:


> So I took it back to the boutique and they did an exchange for a brand new one. Except I carried it home and _literally not even 24h later_ there are scratches again on the gold hardware. Seems like this is just an issue with their gold hardware in general. I'll probably just suck it up because a small, cute crossbody is exactly what I was looking for, but the quality is insanely bad if it literally scratches as soon as I use it.


I'm glad they exchanged it for you, their CS is really good in that sense. I'm surprised that it happened again though in under 24 hrs. Perhaps try exchanging for a different style altogether?


----------



## totally

reginaPhalange said:


> I'm glad they exchanged it for you, their CS is really good in that sense. I'm surprised that it happened again though in under 24 hrs. Perhaps try exchanging for a different style altogether?



I agree, their customer service was pretty impeccable - the manager at the store today let me look at the straps on other stock to make sure I was satisfied with it before leaving! However, nearly all the straps I looked at for this bag had some kind of dark mark or scratches already, so it could be a quality issue with this particular model. Given the price ($148 USD or $178 CAD) I would have expected better, but I'm satisfied with how the store handled it...good idea on getting another model, but I wanted this one specifically


----------



## lemonopi

I have my katespade bag for almost 2 years, and the hardware still look good as new. Actually the katespade gold hardware was not too gold, and i think it's pretty.


----------

